# Profibus Kommunikation



## nullkommanix (4 Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe eine Frage zur Master -Slave Kommunikation über Profibus beziehungsweise zum Adressbereich.

Zu den Basics:

TIA V 15

CPU 315-2 PN/DP &ES 7 315-2EH13-0AB0 Master Adresse 1

2* Slave  Adressen 2 und 3

GSD Datei ist importiert

Alle Geräte in der Netzsicht angelegt und mit Profibus verbunden .

Kopfmodul der Slaves angelegt und in der Gerätesicht 6 Eingangs und 6 Ausgangsworte angelegt

Slave 1 E -Adresse 0-11, A-Adressen 0-11

Slave 2 E -Adresse 256-267, A-Adressen 256-267

Die E/A Adressen ergeben sich ja durch das Anlegen der HW in der Netzsicht.

Laut Hersteller liegen die von mir benötigten Datenwörter immer beginnend bei EW0.

Ich habe die Datenwörter vom Slave 1 direkt angesprochen z.B AW8 (Durchfluss) gewandelt und skaliert.

Bei Slave 2 entsprechend mit 256 angefangen ,dies soll aber nicht gehen ,da die Werte immer in den gleichen Datenwörtern stehen.

Also auch hier mit EW0 /AW0 anfangen.

Ist jetzt bedingt durch die Adressvergabe in der HW EW 256 von Slave 2 EW 0 an Slave 2?

Bei der Verwendung von SFC 14 / 15 wäre LADDR von 256 ja HEX 100, aber auch da arbeitet man doch mit der Adresse 256 und nicht mit 0.

Ich kann das leider nicht testen, da die HW der Waagen nicht vorhanden ist.

Danke für Eure Hilfe im Voraus


----------



## PN/DP (4 Oktober 2021)

nullkommanix schrieb:


> Laut Hersteller liegen die von mir benötigten Datenwörter immer beginnend bei EW0.


Da liegt bestimmt ein Missverständnis vor. Wie lautet die Erklärung des Herstellers genau? Schreibt er vielleicht von Anfangsadresse/Basisadresse + Offset (oder so ähnlich)? Oder ist das EW0 nur beispielhaft?

Du musst natürlich die Daten von/zu den DP-Slaves auf den für die CPU projektierten E/A-Adressen ansprechen, also
Slave 1: EW0, EW2, ...
Slave 2: EW256, EW258, ...

Harald


----------



## rlw (4 Oktober 2021)

nullkommanix schrieb:


> Slave 1 E -Adresse 0-11, A-Adressen 0-11
> 
> Slave 2 E -Adresse 256-267, A-Adressen 256-267


Slave 2 liegt wahrscheinlich nicht im Prozessabbild ( wenn du nicht die Größe des Prozessabbildes verändert hast Standard ist 128 ).
Sind das 2 gleiche Slaves?




PN/DP schrieb:


> Du musst natürlich die Daten von/zu den DP-Slaves auf den für die CPU projektierten E/A-Adressen ansprechen.


Genau!


----------



## nullkommanix (4 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Harald,
anbei die Antwort vom Hersteller:
*Beide Module müssen mit einer unterschiedlichen Basis-Adresse auf der SPS-Seite konfiguriert werden.

Die Belegung/Nummerierung der Ein-/Ausgangsworte ist bei beiden Modulen identisch.

Welches Modul angesprochen wird, entscheidet sich allein über die Basis-Adresse.*

Ich habe mehrfach mit dem Hersteller telefonniert und auch Bilder der HW un der Netzsicht gesendet,allerdings haben die keine Ahnung von der Anbindung ihrer Bauteile an die CPU Seite ( Aussage vom Hersteller ). Das EW0 war nicht Bespielhaft gemeint laut Hand out.
Aber deine Antwort bestätigt mich-die haben mich total wuschig gemacht !


----------



## nullkommanix (4 Oktober 2021)

@rlw 
Die Slaves sind identisch.
CPU Zyklus Prozessabbild Eingänge 128
                 Prozessabbild EAusgänges 128         
Muss ich noch ändern!


----------

